# Fetal Heartrate Doppler



## HeatherL (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone used a Fetal Heartrate doppler on pregnant ewes?  Seems like it should work to determine a pregnancy.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 6, 2014)

I have not used one, but have wondered how well they work. Would be nice if we could just get them to pee on a stick


----------

